# أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

سلام ...
سأدخل الموضوع مباشرة 

أريد أن أعرف منكم يا أخوة ترتيب خلق الكون في الإنجيل
مع العلم أني سأضع ردود أخرى لهذا وضعته في قسم الشبهات لا في قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة
المهم
أتمنى حوار في المستوى إن شاء الله


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

أتمنى نقله لقسم الشبهات فقد أخطأت سهواً
العفو


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*سفر تكوين 1 , 2

الاصحاح الاول

 1  في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض.
 2  وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
 3  وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.
 4  وراى الله النور انه حسن.وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة.
 5  ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا
 6  وقال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه.وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه.
 7  فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد.وكان كذلك.
 8  ودعا الله الجلد سماء.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما ثانيا
 9  وقال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد ولتظهر اليابسة.وكان كذلك.
 10  ودعا الله اليابسة ارضا.ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 11  وقال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض.وكان كذلك.
 12  فاخرجت الارض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه وشجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 13  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما ثالثا
 14  وقال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل.وتكون لآيات واوقات وايام وسنين.
 15  وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.وكان كذلك.
 16  فعمل الله النورين العظيمين.النور الاكبر لحكم النهار والنور الاصغر لحكم الليل.والنجوم.
 17  وجعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض
 18  ولتحكم على النهار والليل ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 19  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما رابعا
 20  وقال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
 21  فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 22  وباركها الله قائلا اثمري واكثري واملإي المياه في البحار.وليكثر الطير على الارض.
 23  وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما خامسا
 24  وقال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها.بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض كاجناسها.وكان كذلك.
 25  فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها والبهائم كاجناسها وجميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 26  وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
 27  فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.
 28  وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.
 29  وقال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا.لكم يكون طعاما.
 30  ولكل حيوان الارض وكل طير السماء وكل دبّابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما.وكان كذلك
 31  ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا

الاصحاح الثاني

 1  فأكملت السموات والارض وكل جندها.
 2  وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمل.فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل.
 3  وبارك الله اليوم السابع وقدسه.لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا
 4  هذه مبادئ السموات والارض حين خلقت.يوم عمل الرب الاله الارض والسموات
 5  كل شجر البرية لم يكن بعد في الارض وكل عشب البرية لم ينبت بعد.لان الرب الاله لم يكن قد امطر على الارض.ولا كان انسان ليعمل الارض.
 6  ثم كان ضباب يطلع من الارض ويسقي كل وجه الارض.
 7  وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.
 8  وغرس الرب الاله جنّة في عدن شرقا.ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله.
 9  وأنبت الرب الاله من الارض كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل.وشجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة وشجرة معرفة الخير والشر.
 10  وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة.ومن هناك ينقسم فيصير اربعة رؤوس.
 11  اسم الواحد فيشون.وهو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.
 12  وذهب تلك الارض جيد.هناك المقل وحجر الجزع.
 13  واسم النهر الثاني جيحون.وهو المحيط بجميع ارض كوش.
 14  واسم النهر الثالث حدّاقل.وهو الجاري شرقي اشور.والنهر الرابع الفرات
 15  وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها
 16  واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.
 17  واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.
 18  وقال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون آدم وحده.فاصنع له معينا نظيره.
 19  وجبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء.فاحضرها الى آدم ليرى ماذا يدعوها.وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.
 20  فدعا آدم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية.واما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.
 21  فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على آدم فنام.فأخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما.
 22  وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من آدم امرأة واحضرها الى آدم.
 23  فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت.
 24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا..*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

باختصار شديد هنا ... - فقط الكون دون النور و لا الظلام -
) السماوات والأرض
2) الضوء (النهار والليل)
3) النباتات
4) الشمس، القمر، النجوم
5) المخلوقات البحرية والطيور
6) الحيوانات البرية
7) الرجل والمرأة في نفس الوقت
هذه الرواية الأولى
لذا من فظلك انظر من الأصحاح 2 :4 وتنتهي بالاصحاح 2 :25
واعطني الرواية من فظلك


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*استاذ ......*

*لقدأجبنا على هذا السؤال من قبل 

لكن مرة أخرى

الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين .... وصف شامل للخليقة 

الأصحاح الثاني من سفر التكوين ... نظرة تفصيلية للخليقة

فالاحداث ليست ترتيباً زمنياً

إستفيد من  كلمة الله ... ولا تُنصّب نفسك مستشاراً له*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

لا بأس
سأعطيك ما جاء في الأصحاح 2 :4 حتى 2 :25

1) الرجل
2) النباتات
3) الطيور والحيوانات البرية
4) المرأة

ما فظل ثم ؟ إذا المهم اقرأ وعاود القراءة
ثم اذنوا لي بوضع السؤال الثاني


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

لا زلت أنتظر التعقيب
و وضع السؤال الثاني


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> لا بأس
> سأعطيك ما جاء في الأصحاح 2 :4 حتى 2 :25
> 
> 1) الرجل
> ...


 

الأصحاح الثاني لا يحتوي على ترتيب زمني, بل نظرة مقربة للخليقة التي خلقها الله, فنلاحظ عدم وجود التعيينات الزمنية كما موجود في الأصحاح الأول, اذ يذكر ان في اليوم الأول خلق الله السماوات و الأرض الخ اخره من ايام الخلق
لكن في الأصحاح الثاني لا وجود لتسلسل زمني, بل لنظرة مقربة للخليقة
اما كلمة ثم فهي لم ترد الا في ما يماثل العدد 6 
Gen 2:6 ثُمَّ كَانَ ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ مِنَ الارْضِ وَيَسْقِي كُلَّ وَجْهِ الارْضِ.

و هي لا علاقة لها بتسلسل الأحداث الباقية

هذا هو الأصحاح كاملا, فأين التسلسل الزمني يا فاهم؟

Gen 2:1 فَاكْمِلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالارْضُ وَكُلُّ جُنْدِهَا. 
Gen 2:2 وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. 
Gen 2:3 وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابِعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ لانَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقا. 
Gen 2:4 هَذِهِ مَبَادِئُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضِ حِينَ خُلِقَتْ يَوْمَ عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الارْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ 
Gen 2:5 كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الارْضِ وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ لانَّ الرَّبَّ الالَهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ امْطَرَ عَلَى الارْضِ وَلا كَانَ انْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ. 
Gen 2:6 ثُمَّ كَانَ ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ مِنَ الارْضِ وَيَسْقِي كُلَّ وَجْهِ الارْضِ. 
Gen 2:7 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً. 
Gen 2:8 وَغَرَسَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ جَنَّةً فِي عَدْنٍ شَرْقا وَوَضَعَ هُنَاكَ ادَمَ الَّذِي جَبَلَهُ. 
Gen 2:9 وَانْبَتَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ شَهِيَّةٍ لِلنَّظَرِ وَجَيِّدَةٍ لِلاكْلِ وَشَجَرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ وَشَجَرَةَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ. 
Gen 2:10 وَكَانَ نَهْرٌ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ عَدْنٍ لِيَسْقِيَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ يَنْقَسِمُ فَيَصِيرُ ارْبَعَةَ رُؤُوسٍ: 
Gen 2:11 اسْمُ الْوَاحِدِ فِيشُونُ وَهُوَ الْمُحِيطُ بِجَمِيعِ ارْضِ الْحَوِيلَةِ حَيْثُ الذَّهَبُ. 
Gen 2:12 وَذَهَبُ تِلْكَ الارْضِ جَيِّدٌ. هُنَاكَ الْمُقْلُ وَحَجَرُ الْجَزْعِ. 
Gen 2:13 وَاسْمُ النَّهْرِ الثَّانِي جِيحُونُ. وَهُوَ الْمُحِيطُ بِجَمِيعِ ارْضِ كُوشٍ. 
Gen 2:14 وَاسْمُ النَّهْرِ الثَّالِثِ حِدَّاقِلُ. وَهُوَ الْجَارِي شَرْقِيَّ اشُّورَ. وَالنَّهْرُ الرَّابِعُ الْفُرَاتُ. 
Gen 2:15 وَاخَذَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا. 
Gen 2:16 وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا 
Gen 2:17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ». 
Gen 2:18 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّدا انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ». 
Gen 2:19 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 
Gen 2:20 فَدَعَا ادَمُ بِاسْمَاءٍ جَمِيعَ الْبَهَائِمِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَامَّا لِنَفْسِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدْ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ. 
Gen 2:21 فَاوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ فَاخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ وَمَلَا مَكَانَهَا لَحْما. 
Gen 2:22 وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً وَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ. ​*Gen 2:23​* فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ». 
Gen 2:24 لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا. ​Gen 2:25 وَكَانَا كِلاهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ وَهُمَا لا يَخْجَلانِ.


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

شكراً جزيلاً أخ ماي روك على ردك و سأرجع لهذا بعد سؤالي الثالي
و أكرر شكري مرة أخرى

سؤالي الثاني

متى خلق الله النور و الظلام ؟


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

لا زلت أنتظر الأجوبة


----------



## fredyyy (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*أستاذ / .................
متى خلق الله النور و الظلام ؟ **


الله خلق النور بكلمه منه 

تكوين 1 :
 2  وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
 3  وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.

الله لم يخلق الظلمة ولكن حدد مكانها بعد ظهور النور

 اف 5:8 
 لانكم كنتم قبلا ظلمة واما الآن فنور في الرب.اسلكوا كاولاد نور.

 يو 8:12  
ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة.

 مت 5:14  
انتم نور العالم.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل.*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*ليس للميت أن يتكلم مع الأحياء 

وليس للنجس أن ينقد كلام الله الطاهر

ليس للخاطي أن يفرض شئ على القديسين

وليس لذو اليد الدنسة أن يستهذئ بالوحي المقدس

خذ حياة من رب الحياة فتستطيع أن تفهم كلام رب الأحياء

اش 55:9 
لانه كما علت السموات عن الارض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وافكاري عن افكاركم.*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*اما ان يخلص واما ان يمسخ واما ان يجعلنى مع الشيطان *

*مز 109:17  
واحب اللعنة فأتته ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه.*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

أخ fredyyy
طلبت متى خلق الرب النور و الظلمة
للتبسيط في أي يوم  بالضبط
وشكراً يا أخ alabyad على تدخلاتك


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> أخ fredyyy
> طلبت متى خلق الرب النور و الظلمة
> للتبسيط في أي يوم  بالضبط




اخونا موضوعك مكرر، 

إوعى تفتكر إنك هاتيجي في يوم بشبهه جديدة (-: 

الموضوع هنا


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

سأضع مباشرة

سفر التكوين 1 :3-5 " وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً."

فكيف يكون النهارو الليل قبل خلق الشمس من " مادة النور " ؟
آآه ملاحظة : ليست هذه هي أسئلتي كلها


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> سأضع مباشرة
> 
> سفر التكوين 1 :3-5 " وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً."
> 
> ...



وما المشكلة! 

[Q-BIBLE]*تك اصحاح 1
1 في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض. 2 وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه. 3 وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور. 4 وراى الله النور انه حسن.وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة. 5 ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلا  .وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا *[/Q-BIBLE] 

إذاً نفهم ايه من الكلام ده؟
إن الأرض كانت خربة ويسود على الأرض ظلمة ثم خلق الله النور 
(ولم يقل الكتاب بأنه خلق الشمس)
ثم فصل بين النور والظلمة  (ولم يقل أن الظلمة تلاشت بعد خلة النور)
إذا الظلام يسمى المساء 
والنور يسمة النهار 


ثم يأتي باقي الإصحاح ليشرح كيف تمت خلقة الشمس والقمر  والنجوم ؟

[Q-BIBLE]*تك إصحاح 1
6 فعمل الله النورين العظيمين . النور الاكبر لحكم النهار والنور الاصغر لحكم الليل.والنجوم. 17 وجعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض 18 ولتحكم على النهار والليل ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن. 19 وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما رابعا *[/Q-BIBLE]

نفهم من الآية دي،  إن النور أصبح لا يضئ النهار فقط بل الليل أيضاً حيث خلق النور الأكبر (الشمس) لحكم النهار ، والنور الأصغر (القمر والنجوم) لحكم الليل.


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*فكيف يكون النهارو الليل قبل خلق الشمس من " مادة النور " ؟

النور ليس مادة .... لأنه مش من الفلزات

التوقيت ... والكيفية ... والهدف .... من تخصصات الله

إمتي ... وإذاي ... ولية ... مش مع ربنا (لأنه صالح في كل ما يفعل)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

 ليست هذه هي أسئلتي كلها 

ياريت تكون أسئلة صحيحة*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



fredyyy قال:


> *فكيف يكون النهارو الليل قبل خلق الشمس من " مادة النور " ؟
> 
> النور ليس مادة .... لأنه مش من الفلزات
> 
> ...



لم أقل أن النور مادة
بل مادة النور
ثانياً شنودة من قالها وخذ الرابط في إحدى مشاركات الأخت أنستازيا
ثالثاً لم أجد جواباً بعد
كيف يمكن القول بالليل و النهار
طالما أن الشمس لم تخلق و الأرض لتدور أيضاً
إذا لم تكن هناك أجوبة آذنوا لي بالمرور لسؤالي التالي
ملاحظة : ليست الفلزات فقط هي مادة
و الكل يعلم أن الضوء طاقة و بناء على ماقال أينشتاين


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> ثانياً شنودة من قالها وخذ الرابط في إحدى مشاركات الأخت أنستازيا


مين شنودة! واحد صحبك بيلعب معاك بالشارع!



> ثالثاً لم أجد جواباً بعد


صدقني دي حاجة ترجع لك ، 



> كيف يمكن القول بالليل و النهار
> طالما أن الشمس لم تخلق و الأرض* لتدور* أيضاً



لم أفهم! 
انت تقصد كيف كان الليل والنهار من اليوم الاول والشمس لم تكن قد خلقت لتدور حول الأرض ؟ --هل إنت تقصد كده!!!
لو تقصد كده يبقى إنت ماعاندكش ادنى فكرة انت بتتكلم في ايه! 
قولي: كيف يحدث الليل والنهار ؟؟؟ هل بدوران الشمس حول الأرض أم بدوران الأرض حول الشمس؟




> إذا لم تكن هناك أجوبة آذنوا لي بالمرور لسؤالي التالي



هههههههههههه  لما كشفنا زيف الشبهه بتحاول إنك توحي للقارئ إنه لا تجد إجابه ،

على العموم الموضوع أمام القارئ الذي يبحث عن الحقيقية وهو الذي يحكم.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*سفر التكوين 1 :3-5 
" وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً."

سفر التكوين 1: 3-14 
"وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً ثَالِثاً. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ أَنْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَتَكُونَ لآيَاتٍ وَأَوْقَاتٍ وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ." *

*ما ورد في الفقرة الاولى 

نظرة علوية تخص كل المجرات (الذي لم يصل اليها الانسان)

ما ورد في الفقرة الثانية 

نظرة خاصة بتعاقب الليل والنهار الخاص بالأرض

لذا قال ...... وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ*


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*.................

أنا أقصد كيف يكون الظلمة و النهار قبل خلق الشمس *

*سفر التكوين 1 :3-5 
" وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ. وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَاراً وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً."

سفر التكوين 1: 3-14 
"وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً ثَالِثاً. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ أَنْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَتَكُونَ لآيَاتٍ وَأَوْقَاتٍ وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ." *

*ما ورد في الفقرة الاولى 

نظرة علوية تخص كل المجرات (التي لم يصل اليها الانسان)

ما ورد في الفقرة الثانية 

نظرة خاصة بتعاقب الليل والنهار الخاص بالأرض

لذا قال ...... وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ 


ممكن يكون صعب تفهم ....لكن مش صعب تقرأ

ما الهدف من السؤال .... ربنا غلطان وإنت بتصلَّح لربنا؟*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



fredyyy قال:


> *.................
> 
> أنا أقصد كيف يكون الظلمة و النهار قبل خلق الشمس *
> 
> ...



هل قلتُ أن الرب غلطان ؟
أريد أن أعرف في أي يوم
خلق النور  و الظلمة
هل في اليوم الأول أم في اليوم الرابع
بسيط لا أسأل عن نظرته بل "متى"
من نقول اليوم الرابع أم اليوم الأول
من فظلك لا تعقد الأمور كل شيئ واااضح
و ما سبب ذكر الأيام إذن


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> تخشى الإجابة !!
> سؤالي التالي
> متى يبست التينة التي لعنها المسيح ؟
> آآه لماذا هرب كل المسيحيين ؟



*اليست هذة مشاركتك*


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



fredyyy قال:


> *اليست هذة مشاركتك*



نعم قلتها لكن آسف لأني لم أنتبه لها
لذا متى يبست التينة ؟


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*

*مت 21
19.... فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال.
 20  فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال.

يتناول إنجيل متي المسيح كالملك 

لذلك حكمه فوري يبست التينة في الحال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مرقس 11
 20  وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول.
 21  فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست.

يتناول إنجليل مرقس المسيح كالنبي 

الذي يحدث كلامه بعد حين

 (التينة هي الأمة اليهودية التي ستضعف من أصولها)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لوقا 13
 6  وقال هذا المثل.كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه.فأتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد.
 7  فقال للكرام هوذا ثلاثة سنين آتي اطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم اجد.اقطعها.لماذا تبطل الارض ايضا.
 8  فاجاب وقال له يا سيد اتركها هذه السنة ايضا حتى انقب حولها واضع زبلا.
 9  فان صنعت ثمرا وإلا ففيما بعد تقطعها

يتناول إنجيل لوقا المسيح كالكاهن الذي يشفع 

فيقول إتركها هذة السنة بدل من أن تقطع الآن
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 يو 1:48  
قال له نثنائيل من اين تعرفني.اجاب يسوع وقال له.قبل ان دعاك فيلبس وانت تحت التينة رأيتك.

يتناول انجيل يوحنا المسيح كابن الله الذي يعلم الغيب

الذي يدعو من هم تحت التينة (الأمة اليهودية) ليكونوا أولاد الله
هذا كلام الله بعيداً عن التشكيك والتشويش

أقبل الى المسيح .... يوجد لك مكان .... وإلا سوف يغلق الباب*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أســئــلة للأخــوة المــســيــحــيــيــن*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً أخ ماي روك على ردك و سأرجع لهذا بعد سؤالي الثالي
> و أكرر شكري مرة أخرى
> 
> سؤالي الثاني
> ...


 
ي أبني انت عمرك ما راح تتعلم القرأءة و البحث قبل شغل الهبل هذا؟
الموضوع و السؤال هذا مكرر عشرات الموضوع, و اخر مرة تكرر كان في الموضوع هذا
بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس

و نحن متعودين على كسلكم و عدم بحثكم فهاكالرد جاهزا :

الأنوار هذه هي ما يسمي علميا ب ال Nebula او الغيوم السديمية المتكونة من التراب الكوني و غاز الهيدروجين و البلازما, و التي تعتبر بداية حياة تكون النجوم, اي انها موجودة قبل النجوم

اما الصباح و المساء, فهي ليست نتاج وجود الشمس فقط, فمادامت الأرض تدور و ما دام هناك مصدر للضوء, فسيكون هناك ظلمة و نور, و الله خلق هذه الفترة الزمنية بكون الصباح و المساء الناتج عن حركة الأرض حول نفسها هي يوم واحد

فهمت ولا لسة؟

بعدين ايه دخل التينة و وقت تيبسها بالموضوع؟

اما امركم عجيب يا بشر..


----------

